# KA's Space Wolves WIP



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

since people keep wondering if I am ever going to do a WIP on my wolves. I decided Ill start this one. Please note, that it may be ages for updates as I collect new wolves, but I will try and keep it nicely updated.

First things first, "finished" models so far, and what i mean by finished, is nearly finished minus Pack markings since Im working on making sure the armors done before I put those on:

3 of my Grey hunters:









2 more Grey hunters and a wolf guard leading them. guess which one the wolf guard is









From them, I have my unfinished Land raider:

















More to come soon


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

I like your grey, i prefer it to the baby blue boys GW call space wolves and i hope to paint mine up in a grey scheme too.
I like your LR, the shields on the front add a nice touch to it.


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

They look really good! The grey is something entierily different from what I use, and I must say that I really like it! 

Looking forward to see more from you! 

Have some rep :victory:


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice KA, keep at it mate! Looking forward to seeing it progress.
-Dusty


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Quick Update, One of my Terminators, specifically, My termie Wolf Lord on foot when I use him / hes also my Chain fist termie currently, until I buy a new box of termies to fix them up!.


----------



## Imperium's finest (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice models hope to see some more updates

Rep you


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Small Update. 2 of my Termies and my Iron Priest (who I bought just to paint basically)


----------



## Truth Bearer (Jul 30, 2008)

Not bad... but an quick question about the land raider.

You've put shields over his assault launchers. How does they work now?


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Truth Bearer said:


> Not bad... but an quick question about the land raider.
> 
> You've put shields over his assault launchers. How does they work now?


they open up and the shield move with it opening. lol

to be honest, I wasnt working on a style that would look "workable" in a normal sense, just thought the shields being there looked sick, which they do, so I put them there.


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm looking for a 'proper' grey for my wolves, not the Space Puppie Blue GW uses. I like yours but I would want mine just a bit lighter. I used the same Idea of the sheilds on my Dread, I will also use many a sheild and pelt on my Super Heavy LR Conversion.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

My favourite bit is the blue cape. Everyone (including myself) always uses red on SW's but that cape proves other colours work too. 

Sweet!


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

TheReverend said:


> My favourite bit is the blue cape. Everyone (including myself) always uses red on SW's but that cape proves other colours work too.
> 
> Sweet!


that is part of the reason I did the blue over the red, EVERYONE does red, or EVERYONE does the light blue light grey for them. so I opted for a dark grey, which IMO looks awsome in person. I still need to update the pics which ill do after im done my Land speeders


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Hey,

I like the blue on the wolf lords cape, the landraider, and the snow on your bases!! If you check my log out you will see I really like snow!:grin:

Doc


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Truth Bearer said:


> Not bad... but an quick question about the land raider.
> 
> You've put shields over his assault launchers. How does they work now?


They could fire the shields at whoever they are assaulting.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

after a long hiatus (and abit of a dip into a Xenos army, my Dark Eldar) with models finally made for thunder wolves, a paint scheme I can be happy with, and a symbol I can enjoy using made, I have finally started to paint my Space wolves again.





































above is the new paint scheme I will be employing.

and below this is the Symbol I will be placing on their left shoulder pad for all of them, I am going to commission someone to make a much more detailed version of this symbol for artwork purposes.










the pictures of the model are abit old from when I did it, and its abit more flushed out, but my camera needs new batteries which will be bought and used once I have a few packs of thunder wolves up and roaming.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Hey hey, I'm liking the paint job. The symbol makes them look like some sort of mechanicum wolves  Is that the idea?


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

TheReverend said:


> Hey hey, I'm liking the paint job. The symbol makes them look like some sort of mechanicum wolves  Is that the idea?


somewhat, its actually my 'mark' in one of the communities im part of in Real life, which is a combination of my love of wolves, my Norse background, and my enjoyment of clockwork.

though yes, the Mechanicum wolves idea isnt too far from what im going to be using, since im trying to build a mech based wolf list or two, save for my Twolf lord with his retune of Twolves XD. (new models are too nice to pass up, save for those flat tails > <)

Im taking that wolf lord on T wolf and giving him a proper beard and probably longer hair though.

also you can see that ive been using the symbol for a while as my Display pic but its spinning in the display pic thanks to my GF and her modification of the pic. I was going to use it for my steampunk human colony that was using tau tech, which will probably still happen as a cool mechanicum addition to my SW army now.


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

That new paint scheme is the nuts, The lighting is very well done and I like the dark blue look.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

jimmy gunn said:


> That new paint scheme is the nuts, The lighting is very well done and I like the dark blue look.


would you believe it looks even better with all the details one? XD


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Dig the lightning... + rep


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

brief update, I have been painting my Wolf Lord vigorously since I picked him up on sunday, heres a brief preview of my progress on him so far.



















the model looks better in real life, yes thats flash you see, I dont know how to turn it off on my smart phone currently, since I cant find my other camera.


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Lookin good! Can't wait to see them all painted up.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Looks good so far. Do my eyes deceive me or did you do a head swap? Also, did you have any problems with the casting? I've been hearing a lot of bad things about it.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Looks good so far. Do my eyes deceive me or did you do a head swap? Also, did you have any problems with the casting? I've been hearing a lot of bad things about it.


your eyes are good, yes, I swaped the head for a helmet. im sorry, but my commander is not an idiot, nor is he reckless. he wears a helmet into battle, and lets blood claws wear helmets, he earned his helmet, he would like to keep it XD.

most of the model was in great condition. the shield and head were not perfect, an ear snaped off, but the loss of the ear didnt bother me much, since it adds a tiny addition to the model, and the weapon, if you can notice, is abit warped so the shaft isnt perfectly straight.

overall I think i got a decent one, and GW does replace their products for free if its a mold defection, so thats always a plus.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

to add, another small update.










jaw is done, i like the blue steel feel myself, what do you guys think?










Shield, abit of lightning, and a few more highlights done.










pic is bad but you can see the chest shaping up in colours in this one


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

That's great work mate, really coming on. How are you going to do the base? I like the white wolf idea, like a big old wolf!! 

looking forward to seeing it finished

Rev


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

i think im going to stick to a snowy style base with these guys.finish painting up the model and the dead tson then build some mounds for snow, maybe a few over the corpse then some snow flock and it should turn out fairly nice if i do it right.

and yeah, the old wolf was the idea. my wolf lord im getting some art work done for too, probably, without his helmet, but putting the helmet on the model made it MUCH easier then actually having to sculpt the beard and long hair i want to give my lord.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm really liking the way you have drybrushed the wolf. It's got plenty of layers to it and gives a good definition.

Looking forward to seeing this one complete!


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

thanks Kob.

Now I have a question for anyone actually reading my posts in this, I am planning on getting a dread from FW in the very near future. it will be designed to be a HF MM dread.

should i go for SW venerable dread from GW, or the Contemptor dread?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> should i go for SW venerable dread from GW, or the Contemptor dread?


I have both, and they are both beautiful models. If you're just gonna run it as a standard dread go with the SW one. I'm lucky that the guys I game with have no problems with using FW stuff, so I get to use my contemptor a lot as well, but not everyone is as keen on using FW stuff.

Go with the SW dread, and for the DCCW go with the chaos dread chain fist. It looks really cool on the older dreads, and you get a heavy flamer with it.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

i was more thinking I might grab myself the left 'dreadfire' combat arm, just because its visually awsome and its effectively the same weaponry Id have normally.

Either / or though, ill be using these dread bodies as a normal Dread 90% of the time, only bringing out FW rules when I want a change (and apoc)


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I'd definitely go with the venerable dread so. I'm not a fan of the dreadfire arms myself though, I'd personally go with the breaching drill if you were looking for something a bit different


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

another small update on my Wolf lord... this is becoming almost a routine!










and in this one you can see the dead tson shaping up.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

another very small update on the lord.

Axe is coming along nicely, dont you all think so?










highlights are coming along on the tson too.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

playing with my phone, this is the result.



http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=410552422294911 I hate embed codes not working > <


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

ok, time for more pictures!

base is almost done, not sure if I want to throw some snow flock on it or not to make it look like a fresh coat over the cracked ice or not.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

take two of my videos.

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=414239575259529

if you cant view said video, please inform me so I can figure out a way to fix it.


----------



## Rhaven357 (May 23, 2012)

Looks awesome +rep


----------

